# New Auger



## PerchPatrol (Mar 31, 2006)

I have an electric strikemaster for the last 6 years. Personally, I will always be using electric. 3 years ago, I ran into 30" of ice on Higgins lake , and It was a problem. 

I can drill 30 holes through 15" of ice easily. More, I'm sure, but I have never ran it down to the point where I couldn't drill more.


----------



## CrashAxe (Jul 10, 2010)

Gillgitter said:


> What made you go with the ION vs a gas auger?


Weight and sound level. I have a 3hp Jiffy with a 10" auger, I love it. The STX blades just pull it through the ice. The ION X: 8", is lighter and cuts just as nice. As long as I can keep the battery from cold soaking, I think I will like the electric as much as the gas.


----------



## imjon (Apr 6, 2007)

Gillgitter said:


> The biggest concern I have with the ION or Strikemaster Lithium is with *battery technology advancing so rapidly that in 5-6 when its time to buy new ones it will be like trying to find a dinosaur. *
> With gas even though you have extra weight and the gas/mix mess to deal with the technology ain't going away.


With the internet it's pretty easy to write to the company and ask them what will happen in 5-6 years if you need a new battery. Ask if they'll continue to support the older electrics. Very valid question and they should answer you quickly.
I'd guess they'd support it for ten years then it's time to buy something new but they should be able to tell you for sure.


----------



## xhoosiericeman (Dec 13, 2016)

USMarine2001 said:


> Why 3 batteries?
> Its not needed.
> 
> I have had the ION since it came out..not one issue with batteries or power. Many trips to the bay and erie punchin thru 20+ inches of ice. Liked it so much... went and bout a second 1 with reverse. Droped gas and wont look back


just for the future lol. incase you lose a battery or forget to keep it charged. always a pain finding bateries for anything thats a few years old. i like the idea of electric though seems much easier


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

I understand why people are gun shy of the drill setups. I used to be. Once I started tournament fishing I realized 90% of the guys were running drills. Talked to a few guys, my partner barrowed his dad's Milwaukee fuel and paired it with a Lazer. We were both sold. He sold his like new propane auger that next day and I sold my gas auger. Never have we looked back, not once.

Fished St Helen last year which had 16" of ice. Warmer than usual conditions but that was the first time I drained my 3 and 4 amp batteries. Fishing down state I drill at least 60 holes a day and rarely have to change out batteries. So if you are fishing 15+" of ice and drill 20 holes a day I think you would be good with a drill. Pairing it with a quality auger is another good tip. I use a 6" and that's plenty big for the fishing I do. Plan on getting a smaller auger here soon.


----------



## USMarine2001 (Feb 23, 2010)

xhoosiericeman said:


> just for the future lol. incase you lose a battery or forget to keep it charged. always a pain finding bateries for anything thats a few years old. i like the idea of electric though seems much easier


Well if you spend $500 on anything and lose it... you have bigger issues. 98% of people dont "forget" to fill up a gas tank either. Also I have gone on 3 day trips to erie/sag bay and never once needed to re-charge.. and we move alot. There are many members from this site who have fished with me who have seen it in action... ask good ol ralph..

Fyi how much to get carbs rebuilt per year vs 150 extra battery?


----------



## xhoosiericeman (Dec 13, 2016)

USMarine2001 said:


> Well if you spend $500 on anything and lose it... you have bigger issues. 98% of people dont "forget" to fill up a gas tank either. Also I have gone on 3 day trips to erie/sag bay and never once needed to re-charge.. and we move alot. There are many members from this site who have fished with me who have seen it in action... ask good ol ralph..
> 
> Fyi how much to get carbs rebuilt per year vs 150 extra battery?


i guess ill have to hang up the spud and buy one


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

ION...


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

GG, I went from a nice, Jiffy gas auger to the hammer drill deal almost 15 years ago, and I'll never look back. I've never run outta juice and only upgraded the batteries last year. New Ridgid batteries fit all their old stuff. The convenience of the drill is just not comparable to anything else. 
Also, the Clamplate, is completely unnecessary. I can't understand why people buy those.


----------



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

William H Bonney said:


> GG, I went from a nice, Jiffy gas auger to the hammer drill deal almost 15 years ago, and I'll never look back. I've never run outta juice and only upgraded the batteries last year. New Ridgid batteries fit all their old stuff. The convenience of the drill is just not comparable to anything else.
> Also, the Clamplate, is completely unnecessary. I can't understand why people buy those.


 Do you need to keep the batteries in your pockets to keep them warm or is that B.S.?


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Gillgitter said:


> Do you need to keep the batteries in your pockets to keep them warm or is that B.S.?


I kept the older batteries in my tackle case with a couple of those MyGrabber hand-warmers, that was years ago though. These new batteries are basically bullet proof though, you can lay the drill and auger on the ice all day, doesn't seem to affect 'em at all. 

When Crane Creek was going nuts a few years back, we were going through 26" of ice all day, never had a problem.


----------



## redfish1 (Dec 21, 2010)

Gillgitter said:


> Do you need to keep the batteries in your pockets to keep them warm or is that B.S.?


BS


----------



## Pointerguy (May 22, 2006)

Milwaukee Fuel 18 volt hammer drill, clam auger plate and an 8" mora auger bit. Back 4-5 years ago when we had 30" of ice on the bay I was drilling holes all day long on two batteries. I've owned gas and will never go back. Spring hits I remove the drill and use it on projects around the house. I have been using the same drill and batteries for 5-6 years and had zero issues.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Gillgitter said:


> Do you need to keep the batteries in your pockets to keep them warm or is that B.S.?


I can speak from experience that Milwaukee red lithium batteries do not drop charge in the cold. 

I've seen some people mention the Clam plate..that thing is unnecessary unless you just want the feel of holding a power auger. I've heard some people say the bearing reduces torque to the drill or some BS.


----------



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

I think I'm going with the Rigid 18v hammer drill. It was between Rigid and Milwaukee. Rigid offers lifetime replacement on batteries, that was the deciding factor.
The kids are getting me Cabelas gift cards for Christmas I think I'll grab a Nils with those.


----------



## Quig7557 (Dec 31, 2008)

Is a
Hammer drill necessary over a standard drill?


----------



## jstanley9798 (Dec 14, 2007)

Quig7557 said:


> Is a
> Hammer drill necessary over a standard drill?


The reason for the hammer drill is they have the MOST torque. You don’t use hammer mode you just get the advantage of the elevated torque it has. I use the Rigid hammer and a NILS. I have the old school Strikemaster Laser gas. Probably never pull it out again.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Duck-Hunter said:


> I can speak from experience that Milwaukee red lithium batteries do not drop charge in the cold.
> 
> I've seen some people mention the Clam plate..that thing is unnecessary unless you just want the feel of holding a power auger. I've heard some people say the bearing reduces torque to the drill or some BS.


I have some that do. 5 or 6 years ago I bought a Milwaukee 18 volt drill for home use. That was the biggest mistake I have ever made. While unde warrenty they replaace both batteries the charger and the drill. Today it has the same problem. When the temp drops below 30 it quits working. Put the battery on the charger and it show it is charged. Take it off let it warm up and it works just fine. I have ridgid tools and never had this problem. Maybe I got a southern drill sold in the northern climate but I will never buy another Milwaukee battery tool again


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Gillgitter said:


> I think I'm going with the Rigid 18v hammer drill. It was between Rigid and Milwaukee. Rigid offers lifetime replacement on batteries, that was the deciding factor.
> The kids are getting me Cabelas gift cards for Christmas I think I'll grab a Nils with those.


Now that's gunna be a sexy lookin' set-up. :evilsmile

Does that come with the 4 amp batteries?


----------



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

Yessir.....


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Gillgitter said:


> Yessir.....


Can't wait to hear your replies after you use it. :lol:


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

Electric is the way to go.
I started out with a StrikeMaster ElectraLazer 7 years ago and it was great. Then I upgraded to an ION several years ago. I will never own a gas auger. Electric has too many advantages and is too convenient.
Go electric. You won't regret it.


----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

Wow! Great thread with a lot of fantastic information. I am debating on purchasing an auger to add to my set-up. I typically use a hand auger, but I think the time has come to get either a propane or electric auger. I was dead set on purchasing a Jiffy propane auger, but my thought process has changed here after reading this thread. I am now seriously looking at a Strikemaster electric auger. I appreciate you all sharing your opinions on this thread. It is now up to me to decide what I want to proceed forward with!


----------



## Dpricher (Mar 9, 2016)

MallardMaster said:


> Wow! Great thread with a lot of fantastic information. I am debating on purchasing an auger to add to my set-up. I typically use a hand auger, but I think the time has come to get either a propane or electric auger. I was dead set on purchasing a Jiffy propane auger, but my thought process has changed here after reading this thread. I am now seriously looking at a Strikemaster electric auger. I appreciate you all sharing your opinions on this thread. It is now up to me to decide what I want to proceed forward with!


PM sent


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Crayfish Trapper said:


> Electric is the way to go.
> I started out with a StrikeMaster ElectraLazer 7 years ago and it was great. Then I upgraded to an ION several years ago. I will never own a gas auger. Electric has too many advantages and is too convenient.
> Go electric. You won't regret it.


_EXCEPT _if your power switch starts acting randomly flaky.... that pisses ya off! 

Electrics rock.....I do have a 21 YO Strike Master Mag III I have to KILL 1st though.....


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

Been using an Ion for 5 years. I have a spare battery but never use it. Original battery continues to work just fine. I do about 20 holes each outting too.


----------

